# Homemade Scent Control



## Kentucky Arrow (Oct 12, 2015)

I always use scent killer, but really interested in trying a popular homemade spray in hopes of saving money during the season. I hear lots of guys using a mixture of peroxide, distilled water, baking soda, and unscented shampoo. Most everyone that uses it swears by it and the cost margin is too irresistible to not have my attention.

How do you feel about this? Does it truly work? Is it worth ditching a proven $10 spray to save the extra cash? (pros and cons welcome) 


I am a new member here so I would also like to say hello to all the other members. I look forward to finding and sharing knowledge in the future with all of you. 

Happy Hunting


----------



## bgoode (Jan 29, 2010)

I made some using the ingredients you listed above a couple years back. Seemed to work pretty well as far as scent control goes but it always left a white residue when it dried and tended to stop up the spray nozzles quite frequently so I didnt make any more of it.


----------



## dwcur10 (Jan 22, 2015)

I use it and love it . Mixed more up last night . I use it to bath spray on my clothes and self and ad it to wash clothes with more bakeing soda .


----------



## charleswv (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to AT! I've been here a year or so, and shooting just as long. I learn a lot from here, so hope you enjoy yourself. There's a few posts on here about DIY scent control and cover scents. I think the products that are made like DDW products sound like they work, but lack a decent shelf life, so expect to make it often. There's a good post about using powdered activated charcoal spray. 

Anyway, there's a search box in the upper right had corner that is useful for searching for specifics that I use quite a bit. 

Good luck, and welcome to AT.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

That's the recipe I use . The cons are it does leave a white residue on things. Pros very cheap to make . It works very well. I'm told that you can use it on skunk sprayed dogs with good results. I keep some in my truck at all times. I have used it on my hands several times as a cleaner deodorizer after working with something nasty. Works great. I use it after filleting fish with no fishy smell on them afterward. .. It's defiantly worth mixing up a batch and giving it a try.
Just as good if not better than anything I have seen on the market.


----------



## Kentucky Arrow (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I made about 2/3 gallon on Monday, should be ready for the weekend. I still have some scent killer that I will use up then give the home brew a try. Supposed to turn cold this weekend here in Kentucky, hope to put some meat in the freezer or a rack on the wall. Deer are all over acorns right now. I am going to hang 2 more stands tomorrow, one in a patch of oaks, and one close to a long rub line I found scouting a few weeks back.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

*YES it works* along with good scent control with clothes, equipment, etc. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=367368


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

I made a batch of it around 4 days ago. I shake it up every day, sometimes twice and it still has a lot of bubbles from the shampoo. I always loosen the cap to let the gasses escape after shaking the mixture! Hasn't really broke down yet. Guessing this is normal. I store it in a dark cabinet for right now before I'll transfer it to spray bottles. Not exactly sure how long I should wait before actually using it. I did use the exact recipe from the given link, with the exception I went with a 1/3 cup of Baking Soda. If this stuff works for me, I'll definitely continue making it! A real money saver over the premade stuff!!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

bump. anybody else try this?


----------



## Kentucky Arrow (Oct 12, 2015)

I am new, so don't laugh lol. What does bump mean on this site? I have seen that phrase numerous times now..


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Kentucky Arrow said:


> I am new, so don't laugh lol. What does bump mean on this site? I have seen that phrase numerous times now..


Bump is just a way of updating the thread to have people seeing. Especially if you're selling something and want people to see it!


----------



## Kentucky Arrow (Oct 12, 2015)

Ok thanks, I guess that is a way to put older threads back to the top in forums


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

I've been using it for 15+ years. Works great and supper cheap. Stirring works better than shaking the mixture to keep the soap from making suds.
I dont care about the little bit of white residue. At less that $2.00 a gallon I can see using anything else. Of course you have to practice good scent control.


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

It's works great. I've used it to remove cat urine smell in a rental property concrete basement floor so I know it removes orders.
I bought several off the shelf order removers and nothing worked until I used this home brew.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

"supper" LOL


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

try this and you will believe ,spray some buck bomb or doe estres on a paper towel ,then smell it .now spray the scent blocker on the same paper towel and there you go ,If it will wipe out that smell ,yours will be no problem ....I hope...


----------



## Mike_melton (Jul 30, 2014)

How long does it last


----------



## snowshovler (Oct 15, 2011)

I have no idea how well this stuff works for tricking deer but I keep a bottle of the concoction in my coaches kit. After games, my soccer team is required to spray down the cleats and shin guards before loading the bus for the ride home. Before I started using this recipe, the team bus was almost uninhabitable. Now, when using this potion the malodorous soccer gear no longer makes eyes water and the bus company is grateful. If the stuff can remove the putrescence from athletic gear it will remove or hide the day-to-day smell of a human.

On a side note: I've been adding a bit of colloidal silver, a disinfectant, to the mix and this also helps keep the smells from returning. The silver adds a bit to the cost bit is well worth it


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

You can certainly dissolve the baking soda in hot water. The hyd/per is a great anti-microbial that also works a scent control. I just mad another batch last night to get ready for the 3 week rut bow/hunt with bow on gun tag 3 weeks.


----------



## K1llsh0t (Oct 24, 2015)

whats the ratio used?


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Kentucky Arrow said:


> I always use scent killer, but really interested in trying a popular homemade spray in hopes of saving money during the season. I hear lots of guys using a mixture of peroxide, distilled water, baking soda, and unscented shampoo. Most everyone that uses it swears by it and the cost margin is too irresistible to not have my attention.
> 
> How do you feel about this? Does it truly work? Is it worth ditching a proven $10 spray to save the extra cash? (pros and cons welcome)
> 
> ...


there is no "proven" spray. it's all a gimmick to take your money.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

carbon arrow1 said:


> there is no "proven" spray. it's all a gimmick to take your money.


I would rather walk into the woods smelling clean and with minimal odor, than some old sloppy fat boy that hasn't taken a shower in a week and doesn't know how to wipe his own butt! But that's just my opinion! Whatever!


----------



## griffga (Oct 11, 2015)

How much can you save by making your own?


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

griffga said:


> How much can you save by making your own?


 For around $3 you can make 32oz of the stuff versus $10 for 24 oz of the Wildlife Research Scent Killer Spray.


----------



## HMINUS (Jun 18, 2014)

I just made up a batch of cover sent. I boiled a pot full of the green portions of cedar branches for about 20 min. The end product smells great, I wont get to test it out until this weekend but i can tell you this my kitchen smelled like a cedar thicket.


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

You can make a gallon for less than $3


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

HMINUS said:


> I just made up a batch of cover sent. I boiled a pot full of the green portions of cedar branches for about 20 min. The end product smells great, I wont get to test it out until this weekend but i can tell you this my kitchen smelled like a cedar thicket.


I tried that last fall, but never really gave it a good try to see how effective it works. It should help cover your scent pretty well!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

CarbonTerry said:


> You can make a gallon for less than $3


Yeah! My mistake! You definitely can make a gallon around $3.


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Jerry/NJ said:


> *YES it works* along with good scent control with clothes, equipment, etc.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=367368


anyone heard from Jerry lately?


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

I've been using a cheaper recipe for years,50%hyd. peroxide and 50% white vinegar. works extremely well and cheap.They are both anti-bacterial.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I use the homemade scent killer first then I make a cover scent with denatured water and crushed cedar limbs (or crushed leaves, acorns, etc. whatever id my core area). Do Not mix the two or the scent killer WILL kill the cover scent and put cover scent on last. I also have a gallon spray rig set up with denatured water and activated carbon powder that I spray my garments down with.


----------



## Babybooner (Dec 10, 2017)

Does anyone put an open box of baking soda in their scent free totes? I tried that trick last year to help with scent elimination. Not sure how successful it really is, but I can’t say I had deer wind me too often last year. Just curious if anyone else is trying this.


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 26, 2018)

I use the baking soda trick. That's about as far as I go with anything scent blocker and it has worked as far as I can tell. But then again, I try to play the wind some.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Been making my own for over 10 years, seems to work just as good or better any store bought stuff.
I keep some handy around the house..
If you have doubts it works.... wash your hands with it after cleaning fish... no smell and wont start smelling later either.
Works great on the dog after rolling around on a dead squirrel, rabbit or deer carcass.... or even skunk spray.


----------



## CladStabber (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Babybooner said:


> Does anyone put an open box of baking soda in their scent free totes? I tried that trick last year to help with scent elimination. Not sure how successful it really is, but I can’t say I had deer wind me too often last year. Just curious if anyone else is trying this.


I saturate my totes with baking soda. Absorbs the odor great. I don’t have scent free totes so I use a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhunter7191 (Aug 20, 2016)

The best thing I ever did for my scent control was buying an ozone generator. I bought two small ones on amazon that I place in my sent free bins and run them till the next hunt. Before that I only used the scent eliminating spray with little success but ever since I started using ozone I haven’t had a deer downwind me yet. Don’t get me wrong the scent sprays help a ton and I’ll still spray down with them after gunning dressed. but from my experience the ozone gereators are the way to go. I spent about $100 on mine.


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)

Kentucky Arrow said:


> I always use scent killer, but really interested in trying a popular homemade spray in hopes of saving money during the season. I hear lots of guys using a mixture of peroxide, distilled water, baking soda, and unscented shampoo. Most everyone that uses it swears by it and the cost margin is too irresistible to not have my attention.
> 
> How do you feel about this? Does it truly work? Is it worth ditching a proven $10 spray to save the extra cash? (pros and cons welcome)
> 
> ...


If you are in to saving a few bucks and are into DIY scent control.... Try this


----------



## ddouin (Jul 10, 2016)

I would seriously experiment with zero scent control sprays. IMO, stay clean, take a shower, don’t wear your clothes into breakfast, and you’ll have the same results as if you spray down and use scent lok. I’ve spent thousands of hours with deer under/around me, and that’s what I do.


----------



## Was2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Works just as good as the store bought stuff.... but it will leave a chalky residue on your clothes


----------



## Trl6347 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice


----------



## sbb1959 (Oct 31, 2006)

Great information, thanks.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Kentucky Arrow said:


> I always use scent killer, but really interested in trying a popular homemade spray in hopes of saving money during the season. I hear lots of guys using a mixture of peroxide, distilled water, baking soda, and unscented shampoo. Most everyone that uses it swears by it and the cost margin is too irresistible to not have my attention.
> 
> How do you feel about this? Does it truly work? Is it worth ditching a proven $10 spray to save the extra cash? (pros and cons welcome)
> 
> ...


I made some like this a few years ago. I made a gallon in a plastic milk jug. I found more cons than pros. It leaves a lot of white residue and corrodes metals fast--like boot eyelets. In the off season, the stuff ate through the milk jug and leaked out all over a shell it was stored on. Since then, I just buy scent eliminating sprays on clearance at the end of hunting season, to use for the next year. If you like this stuff and store it, be sure to use a higher quality plastic jug than an empty milk jug.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Who's using vanilla or nose jammer

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kmoses923 (Aug 16, 2020)

BigXX78 said:


> I made some like this a few years ago. I made a gallon in a plastic milk jug. I found more cons than pros. It leaves a lot of white residue..


This right here. I made this mix and same problem, ended up having a white residue all over everything. I plan on doing the same and just buying end of season sales until we can come up with a better formula that doesn’t leave such a residue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I've used vanilla--the articial vanillin stuff, same as Nosejammer--not the pure vanilla tincture in alcohol. I've had some great hunts while using it, and some hunts I got busted by deer and hunts I've seen nothing moving. I can't tell whether it helps, for sure. I can't be sure how well scent eliminators really work either, but I know they can't hurt. If using some improves my chances of success by 5%, it's worth buying a few quarts on clearance at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Sep 9, 2020)

Pull the bristles off a cedar tree. Get enough to halfway or more fill a quart mason jar.

Cover the cedar tree matter with 91% rubbing alcohol. Shake it up and repeat every few hours.

After a day. You'll notice an oil layer suspended in the alcohol above the cedar tree matter. Drain the alcohol solution into a small pump bottle. Or other container. Throw away the matter. Mist yourself with the solution before a hunt. It also helps keep bugs away.


----------

